# Godawa's Movie Blog



## unlearnedlearner (Dec 10, 2007)

Is this still in existence?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2007)

Apparently.

Home Page


----------



## Answerman (Dec 10, 2007)

His website only contains his projects. I e-mailed him about two weeks ago and here was his reply,



> Thanks David,
> I decided to focus on filmmaking and leave the film criticism to some other time.
> Well, please pray for Cruel Logic. I need all the help I can get.
> Brian



Maybe I should ask him to send me all of his previous reviews if he has them, I watch a lot of older movies anyway.


----------



## unlearnedlearner (Dec 10, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Apparently.
> 
> Home Page



This seems to be just a home page with projects and not his movie blog.

Thanks.


----------



## unlearnedlearner (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks.




Answerman said:


> His website only contains his projects. I e-mailed him about two weeks ago and here was his reply,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

